# Petunia will not be quiet...



## iluvwalkers (Jul 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]o.k. i hope this doesn't sound like i am complaining but...Petunia will not BE QUIET :ugh: . we were sooo glad when she started to bray again but now it's out of control, she doesn't stop, it's all night even. i know the neighbors are very annoyed by this as it has got back to me. actually no one here gets much sleep she's so loud. everything seems normal with her except her big mouth now. i have been trying to just ignore it and just be greatful she is alive but i can't ignore it any longer. it is stressful knowing neighbors are irritated as i probably would be too




. oh there she goes again and it's 11:15  . Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 11, 2007)

ok sorry but :new_rofl:

and she must be feeling SO MUCH better so :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

:risa8: :risa8:

maybe zada should sleep with her



: so the neighbors don't :new_2gunsfiring_v1:

we



: Petunia...


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Well and lord knows a bray can carry!!!!! Are closest neighbor is probably 1 to 1/2 miles and he can hear mine. They usually only do it at feeding time, breeding, if a new arrival appears, or if something is in the general area they don't like.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Any changes around there? [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i had went to bed but of course she brayed again at 11:45 so i got up like i have been since she got home and started this to look out and make sure nothing is wrong...and just like i though there is nothing wrong



: . thank you Susan for your support, i knew i could count on you :bgrin . and Michele, nothing has changed here. before she was "sick" she only brayed when we came home, someone pulled in, feeding time or something was up...well that's all changed since she came home. i would say she averages about once every 1 1/2 day or night. she stands as close to the house as she came get...i have even tried giving her a little grain in the middle of the night thinking it would keep her quiet for awhile but she isn't interested in it most of the time. she has some kind of issue that's for sure, it seems to be a mental one. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jul 12, 2007)

What about a buddy for her? A donkey one. Maybe she is lonely? Just a thought, sorry she has gotten so vocal.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 12, 2007)

Ack, I hope you figure something out! My gelding Earl is quiet most of the time, but my jenny, Karma, MAN does she bray! Mainly around feeding time, but other times as well. I also worry about my neighbors... they're right next to my horse area! And I have a lot of equines, and are always worried they'll complain or something... I know they'll probably be happy once our for sale sign goes up!

Sorry no help, just hope she quiets down!

Jessi


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Wish you where closer I would send you a buddy to keep her company, haha but then you may have two honkers going off instead of one!LOL



: [/SIZE]


----------



## h2t99 (Jul 12, 2007)

What about asking Bonnie about a reading?? Maybe she can tell you if something is bothering her.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Ohhh Nik, youjust got to love those donkeys :bgrin she spoiled and wants you tobe by her, just bring her in the house and she will be quiet :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: Mine only bray when they see the jack out in another pen, or when there is something just not right around there pastures (usually wildlife in our fields right beyond the pasture), or of course when I have a mare come into heat. luckily our neighbors dont mine and think its "cute", and even alerts the neighbor with calves there could be a bear around. But in the middle of the night they sure are loud!



: Do you have barn cameras? be greatful you dont have a stalled donkey with a camera and they bray during the night...happened here and I forgot to turn the sound down, man oh livings~~ it scares the sh*t right out of you waking up to that coming about 5 feet from your head! Another time I had the cameras on and our insurance man was over, he was sitting in the dining room, and my tv with the barn cams is in the spare bedroom, you should of seen the look on his face when a donkey braying..came from a bedroom :bgrin  :cheeky-smiley-006: :new_rofl: Just really glad to hear Tunia is back to her old self! I would get her a companion. I agree, with a reading from Bonie too. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i think a donkey friend is part of the problem maybe even the whole problem. she always seems to be looking for something. i totally agree donkeys need donkey friends. i had a plan so she wouldn't be an only donkey but as you all know that didn't work out. i feel bad but getting other donkey is not something we can do right now. i have looked and looked and there is nothing even close to us let alone a reasonable price. it would have to be a jenny because i would be affraid if a gelding tried to mount or breed her it would cause lots of damage and jennys of course cost even more at least the ones we might be able to drive to and the cheaper ones are so far away the hauling would be crazy. i am not sure what the answer is but for her sake and ours i hope we figure it out soon



: . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL...she sounds a bit spoiled



: and maybe lonely.

Do they make "Bray" collars?? like dogs "barking" collars?

Oh that sounds mean :no: J/K

Tunia is such a social Donk ..... look at her at the yard sale ..... she loves people and attention.

Since she is on such a good Bray roll....you should record her Bray's and sell them to a company for "Ringer Tones" LOL.... I am sure they would sell



: Can you imagine standing in line at a store and hearing someones Braying cell phone....how funny :bgrin


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 12, 2007)

Wish you were closer! We live in MO, and last week I heard 2 "mini" donks advertised on our local rural radio station's "trading post." I went to look at them, and they were two females and they only wanted $200 for the 8 y/o, and $150 for the yearling. They were sweet, spoiled, gentle & cute. I was interested in the older one to be a babysitter/grandma for my two babies (and of course wanted to spoil her too). But hubby kinda put his foot down and said, "hey, I agreed to 2 little jennets.... not a whole herd of donkeys."



Drats! But I do respect his opinion-- he's been very supportive of me in my donkey quest thus far. So, my long story is getting around to making a point, believe it or not! These donkeys were slightly taller than miniatures "should" be, therefore they were being sold at a lesser price. So keep looking! You could find a sweet deal on a sweet buddy for Petunia



: In the meantime... good luck with the noise!! I'm very anxious to hear that noise in my yard



:


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 12, 2007)

:bgrin  :bgrin


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i wish i could find a donkey for that price, the problem is that there are very few donkeys in my area. it is rare to be driving a see one in a field even and there are no breeders close. and yes Teri i had a fleeting thought of a anti-bray collar...lol...i keep waiting for a complaint to be filed, my stomach gets a yukky feeling everytime she does it, i wonder how long everyone will put up with it. maybe another donkey won't even help, who knows... [/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 12, 2007)

Gosh Nikki, I do wish you where closer I would give you one of my older jenny's I have for sale. But the shipping would be crazy I am sure, and although she is sweet, she was one I just rescued from an older man, and she needs a little more weight on her, plus she isn't halterbroke, but she will follow you everywhere. Anyone going from KS to NY soon? lol :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 12, 2007)

KsCowgirl said:


> Gosh Nikki, I do wish you where closer I would give you one of my older jenny's I have for sale. But the shipping would be crazy




i thought the same thing, i have totally given up on Betty Jean, the jack she was bred with died mid-April 2006 so if she did get pregnant by him she would be at FIFTEEN MONTHS now... so either she is NOT pregnant after all, or she somehow managed to get with one of our boys after coming here, although we are very careful about that so i don't THINK so... she could be Petunia's twin and i am sure they would get along great - however, she is my noisiest jennet  so it's probably a good thing AZ is so far from NY.

maybe FedEx???


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Gee, anyone making a quick trip from northern Wisc. to New York. Nik, if I were you I would be doing some serious advertising for a companion donkey at a very reasobnable price. There have got to be some in New York SOMEWHERE. I do know if a rescue that gets them in and that is in New york. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 12, 2007)

: Sorry to hear of the noise problem



. My kids hardly make a noise, wish we were closer Max and Emily could visit, perhaps a friend would help, maybe out there somewhere there is a free donkey....who knows.



: Thinking of you! :saludando:


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 12, 2007)

In Iowa you could find one dirt cheap, too - wish you were closer! There aren't a ton around here either but they do go cheap!


----------



## jdomep (Jul 12, 2007)

How about PA to NY???

FYI - we are in South Central PA and I know of a little girl who needs to be sold



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i was watching the news just a bit ago and guess what they had a story on? a woman who was being taken to court by her neighbor because of a steer she ownes that is very noisy. yup, the ticket she was issued stated "excessive mooing by cow" the steers name was Wally. i hope our neighbors weren't watching and get any ideas  . my husband looked over at me while we were watching and says "that's great, we'll be next!" [/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jul 12, 2007)

She is making up for all the days she did not bray! :bgrin

While I normally hate being in barns that do this..have you tried a Radio on softly so she has something to listen too?

I know when I gave to much attention to my Jacob sheep..they would never shut up either. Took me a week of totally ingorning them to get them to shut up. Only fed and watered them during that time. Animals learn that they get noisey they will get attention. After that week.. they would getpets but no treats and they calmed down with the noise. Not sure if that would work for you or not??


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi Shari, she is in with 3 minis and there is a radio on 24/7 in the barn and they can hear it in the summer (we leave the barn doors open in the summer) i do think you are right about the attention thing. i think Corinne mentioned that too, she is way to spoiled




: . i have created a MONSTER! [/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Okay, I've got it... Have Ce whip up some BIG DONKEY EARS, complete with chin strap, on her sewing machine and put them only Molly when she isn't looking. Give her little tail a donkey clip and you have an instant jenny... :lol: Desperate times call for desperate measures right?



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I'm just reading about this now and I don't have any suggestions. I like Shari's idea that Tunia might be "making up for lost time" and she'll stop. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I know you are worried Nik, but just try to ride it out. Something will happen in the next day or so. She will either quiet down or you'll figure out what she's trying to tell you or something. Hang in there![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Jul 13, 2007)

I PM'd you 

But I did want to share that when we got Minnie Mae she was LOUD! Louder than any others we had ever heard - The barn would shake :new_shocked: We kept her seperated because she was new and very pregnant. Once she was introduced to the girls it stopped and she may let one out a day.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon,... :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl: cant you just picture that...nothing like playing pin the tail on Molly. :bgrin Nikki, how far is Clinton, NY from you? Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Corinne, Clinton is about 3 hours from me...[/SIZE]


----------

